# Dwts



## Sunnylee (Sep 23, 2009)

Did anyone see DWTS last night? I can't believe I missed it! Anyone Know how Kathy Ireland did? I love her products, just wonder if she's a good dancer too!


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 23, 2009)

She was just okay at best.  VERY stiff.  Mya was good.  And Joanna (I think her name is) the bikini model was great.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

I loved Kelly Osbourne...I thought she was so sweet and just such a pleasure to watch...I was crying more than her parents were...They were all fun to watch....But Poor Macy Gray...that is all I'm gonna say


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh I thought Aaron Carter danced his ass off


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2009)

I loved Kelly too and I was very surprised by her...and Mya was excellent too. I'm so happy DWTS started again


----------



## alka1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm rooting for Kelly Osborne. She did an amazing job last night!


----------



## thelimabean (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm following it too, and I loved Kelly as well


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 29, 2009)

I loved Mya and Kelly last night.. They were great.


----------

